# I need Thanksgiving help.



## callahan9119 (Nov 19, 2011)

I am being forced to cook this year. There will only be 4 of us so I'm thinking I'll just go for an organic whole turkey breast instead of a full turkey. 

I've never cooked anything like this, I'm worried about it drying out so I'm considering brining it, I've only ever done this with pork chops, is this a good idea? What would be a good technique, high heat initially then lowering it to finish cooking?

Also does anybody know a good simple stuffing recipe? I work in a grocery store and we have tons of different types of those packs of dried bread from Pepperidge Farms etc, or do I use regular bread and just tear it up?

Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 19, 2011)

I basically go by the recipe on the bag of stuffing cubes 


1 (14 oz) bag Herb seasoned stuffing bread cubes (Pepperidge Farms)
2.5 cups Chicken or turkey broth/stock
1 stick (8 TBSP) Butter
2 - 3 stalks Celery - chopped
1 large Onion - chopped
1 (10 oz) box Fresh Mushrooms - chopped
1/2 cup Walnuts or pecans - chopped
(1 carrot - chopped Optional)

Herbs and seasoning to taste:

Ground sea salt
Ground peppercorns
Dry Poultry seasoning
Fresh sage
Fresh thyme
Fresh rosemary 
Fresh parsley


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2011)

To brine your breast, combine 1 cups of salt, and 1/2 cup of sugar to 1 gallon of water.  Place the turkey into the brine and let it hang out in the fridge for about eight hours.

When its time to cook the turkey breast, preheat your oven to 400' F.  Remove the bird from the brine and rinse it under cold water.  Pat it dry with paper towels.

Next, rub it all over with softened butter.  Evenly season with a mixture of salt, pepper, and garlic powder.  Rub this into the salt to spread it evenly over the turkey. 

Place the breast onto cut up root veggies such as potatoes, carrots, rutabagas, etc.  that have been placed in a greased, shallow baking pan.  Place in the oven and cook for about 12 minutes per pound.  Check the meat with an instant read thermometer.  Pull from the oven when it reaches 165 ' F.

If you don't want to use the root veggies, roll up pieces of  aluminum foil to place under the bird.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## callahan9119 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I'll do that stuffing recipe minus the mushroom, carrot and nuts. How long do I bake it?


----------



## msmofet (Nov 19, 2011)

We like it hot and fresh right after it's cooked. I usually make it after I take the turkey out of the oven to rest. I make the stuffing and put it in the hot but turned off oven till the gravy is made and the food is ready to be served.

BUT you can Bake at 350°F. for 30 minutes or until the stuffing mixture is hot.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 19, 2011)

Callahan, I bought one of these Butterball - Roasts - Boneless Breast of Turkey Roast today.  I'll cook it after Thanksgiving as we are invited out for dinner, and I need my leftover turkey sandwiches.

I've used these roasts before and they are really excellent, with no waste at all, perfect for a small celebration. I've never brined mine, and it's been juicy and delicious following their roasting directions.  

Be sure you buy a bag of fresh cranberries and follow the recipe on the bag for the best cranberry sauce ever! It's sooooooo easy and only takes ten minutes. You'll never buy another can again.


----------



## callahan9119 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm gonna get an organic one I think, aren't the butterball etc varieties pre-brined with their solution? I wan't to try my own with some rosemary sprigs and other herbs.

And I won't eat that cranberry sauce, Ever since I saw it as a kid I knew I would never consume it. I have weird food rules: I don't eat white stuff like mayo or cream based sauces, most cheeses, things in cans or was introduced to me in cans, ketchup on things etc. My fiancee drinks eggnog and I'm horrified. I always wear a disappointed look when she gives it to our daughter.

Give me any vegetable or plant based food and I'll eat it, but I wouldn't eat a tablespoon of ranch dressing for a hundred dollars.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 20, 2011)

*Cranberry/Tangerine Relish (Uncooked)* 
** 
 
1 bag fresh cranberries
2 Tangerines and/or oranges - washed good - cut small rind included (do not peel)
Pecans - to taste
1 cup sugar and/or honey  -  to taste
Splash lemon juice - optional
 
Put all ingredients except sugar in food processor and grind till you have medium chunks (not to small). Put in container and add sugar. Let sit in refrigerator 1 or 2 days before using to allow flavors to meld. 
 
This is an uncooked relish.
 
Serve with poultry or pork.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 20, 2011)

I was looking at the Thanksgiving stuff in the supermarket yesterday and discovered that they wanted $13.65 for a 4 pound turkey breast, and $7.00 for a 12- to 16- pound whole turkey. I think a whole turkey is the way to go.


----------



## callahan9119 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I was looking at the Thanksgiving stuff in the supermarket yesterday and discovered that they wanted $13.65 for a 4 pound turkey breast, and $7.00 for a 12- to 16- pound whole turkey. I think a whole turkey is the way to go.



I work in a supermarket, if it was 7 dollars for a 16 pound bird it was a poor quality store brand. The name brand stuff gets more expensive, around 1.50 a pound, and the organic stuff we carry is 2.59 a pound whole bird or breast. You can tell the difference when you look at the organic ones, they look normal...the other turkeys look like selective breeding gone mad.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 20, 2011)

callahan9119 said:


> I'm gonna get an organic one I think, aren't the butterball etc varieties pre-brined with their solution? I wan't to try my own with some rosemary sprigs and other herbs.
> 
> And I won't eat that cranberry sauce, Ever since I saw it as a kid I knew I would never consume it. I have weird food rules: I don't eat white stuff like mayo or cream based sauces, most cheeses, things in cans or was introduced to me in cans, ketchup on things etc. My fiancee drinks eggnog and I'm horrified. I always wear a disappointed look when she gives it to our daughter.
> 
> Give me any vegetable or plant based food and I'll eat it, but I wouldn't eat a tablespoon of ranch dressing for a hundred dollars.



Here is a thread that you might like. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/combinations-that-just-strike-you-as-wrong-75814.html


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 20, 2011)

callahan9119 said:


> I am being forced to cook this year. There will only be 4 of us so I'm thinking I'll just go for an organic whole turkey breast instead of a full turkey.
> 
> I've never cooked anything like this, I'm worried about it drying out so I'm considering brining it, I've only ever done this with pork chops, is this a good idea? What would be a good technique, high heat initially then lowering it to finish cooking?
> 
> ...





callahan9119 said:


> And I won't eat that cranberry sauce, Ever since I saw it as a kid I knew I would never consume it. I have weird food rules: I don't eat white stuff like mayo or cream based sauces, most cheeses, things in cans or was introduced to me in cans, ketchup on things etc. My fiancee drinks eggnog and I'm horrified. I always wear a disappointed look when she gives it to our daughter.
> 
> Give me any vegetable or plant based food and I'll eat it, but I wouldn't eat a tablespoon of ranch dressing for a hundred dollars.



 and now we know why you are being "forced to cook this year".


----------



## Foodie (Nov 22, 2011)

We're roasting a breast as well; nobody else in the house likes dark meat, so essentially, we pay more to eat less. I generally follow the package instructions and get prefectly cooked meat every time. Keeping the breast from falling over in the roasting pan can be a chellenge; I use an overturned (oven-safe) ramekin or bowl underneath the keel bone. You could also use a ball of foil to hold it up. 

For some reason, I am looking forward to this meal more than I have in years!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 22, 2011)

Foodie said:


> We're roasting a breast as well; nobody else in the house likes dark meat, so essentially, we pay more to eat less. I generally follow the package instructions and get prefectly cooked meat every time. Keeping the breast from falling over in the roasting pan can be a chellenge; I use an overturned (oven-safe) ramekin or bowl underneath the keel bone. You could also use a ball of foil to hold it up.
> 
> For some reason, I am looking forward to this meal more than I have in years!


 I have heard people putting veggies in the pan then placing the breast on top to flavor and help keep it upright. Makes good drippings for gravy.


----------



## Foodie (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a wonderful idea! Not much drippings from white meat.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 23, 2011)

I would fry the breast till golden, then remove, fry some onion add fresh sage and thyme,add stock some white wine, cranberry jelly, a shot of noilly prat. Put the lid on and simmer till done remove,  as it rests strain the stock and thicken.
Plate before taking to table.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 23, 2011)

callahan9119 said:


> I work in a supermarket, if it was 7 dollars for a 16 pound bird it was a poor quality store brand. The name brand stuff gets more expensive, around 1.50 a pound, and the organic stuff we carry is 2.59 a pound whole bird or breast. You can tell the difference when you look at the organic ones, they look normal...the other turkeys look like selective breeding gone mad.



Very true.  If it's in your budget buy a better turkey.

Avoid Jennie-O and ShadybrookFarms if at all possible.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2011)

How do you know if you are getting a "better" turkey?

Over the years I have had turkeys that grew up in good neighborhoods and in bad neighborhoods.  They all tasted about the same.

I remember Julia Child commenting that she thought a frozen turkey was a safer bet than a "fresh" turkey because the frozen one was processed under optimal conditions and the so called fresh turkeys were processed far in advance of being used due to the high holiday demand.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 23, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> How do you know if you are getting a "better" turkey?
> 
> Over the years I have had turkeys that grew up in good neighborhoods and in bad neighborhoods. They all tasted about the same.
> 
> I remember Julia Child commenting that she thought a frozen turkey was a safer bet than a "fresh" turkey because the frozen one was processed under optimal conditions and the so called fresh turkeys were processed far in advance of being used due to the high holiday demand.


  I like that.

I have been getting the free store brand turkey for years and they taste wonderful. I have had Butterball turkeys and have been disappointed by them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 23, 2011)

The best turkeys I ever cooked were free-range, fresh, organic ones. But, they were expensive and as the "season" got closer to Christmas, the options for a small turkey were limited to between 20-22 lb. That, is not, IMO, a "small" turkey, but then, my friend whose husband did not specify weight when he ordered theirs, was a bit challenged to figure out how to roast a 48-lb turkey...and, according to her description, "it was as if she had a toddler crammed in her fridge" (first time "turkey" growers often end up with oversized birds the first year).  The solution was to take it out to the workshop and cut it up using the band saw...


----------



## bakechef (Nov 23, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> How do you know if you are getting a "better" turkey?
> 
> Over the years I have had turkeys that grew up in good neighborhoods and in bad neighborhoods.  They all tasted about the same.
> 
> I remember Julia Child commenting that she thought a frozen turkey was a safer bet than a "fresh" turkey because the frozen one was processed under optimal conditions and the so called fresh turkeys were processed far in advance of being used due to the high holiday demand.



I agree.  Frozen turkeys are likely killed, processed and frozen the same day.  "Fresh turkeys" could be weeks old by the time you get them (I've worked in grocery stores for about 18 years).

I've had lots of store brand, butterball and "fresh" turkeys and to be honest I've never seen a difference between any of them.  Maybe the Butterball had a bit more flavor, but that's about it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> The best turkeys I ever cooked were free-range, fresh, organic ones. But, they were expensive and as the "season" got closer to Christmas, the options for a small turkey were limited to between 20-22 lb. That, is not, IMO, a "small" turkey, but then, my friend whose husband did not specify weight when he ordered theirs, was a bit challenged to figure out how to roast a 48-lb turkey...and, according to her description, "it was as if she had a toddler crammed in her fridge" (first time "turkey" growers often end up with oversized birds the first year).  The solution was to take it out to the workshop and cut it up using the band saw...



Aother option for an insanely large turkey is to roast it in a drum, also known as Garbage Can Turkey.  A Friend of mine told me how he did one.  He took a 50 gallon drum that was cleaned out for the purpose, and removed the bottom of the drum (when it was standing upright).  He then created a device for suspending the turkey half way up the drum by using a cross of metal that was placed in notches on the top rim.  A chain was attached to the cross, with a piece of steel rod used to hold the trussed turkey.  Charcoal is then placed all around the bottom, and on a grate inside the drum bottom.  The drum lid is than place on top, with more lit charcoal placed on the lid.  If effect, he created a very large barbecue/smoker/dutch oven.  I would imagine that the drum cooker could suspend a metal basket for hams, large roasts, a bunch of chickens, etc.  Heat is controlled by adding or removing charcoal briquettes as needed.  A simple thermometer could be inserted it's stem through a hole in the side of the drum to monitor the cooking temp.,

It sounded like a very effective cooker to make.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 25, 2011)

Today is the day you go to the supermarket and grab up all the turkey that didn't get sold at the beginning of the week for half price, or less!


----------

